# Awning won't roll in



## Cowboy satan (Jul 9, 2017)

I have a 2017 Gulfstream Conquest first time we have used it and now the awning will not roll back in it only goes about a quarter of a turn and stops how do we get it rolled in right now we are at a campground and unable to to move it


----------



## C Nash (Jul 10, 2017)

gave my opinion in other post


----------

